# What's your personality type



## mudpuppy (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't know how many people here are familiar with the Myers-Briggs Type Indicator, but I hear quite a few employers and schools use it. I am quite curious of what the break down is of personality types of the EB members vs. the general population. I would like to see how, if any, a large number of engineers will skew the results.

If you do not already know your MBTI, there is an unoffical test available here. Obviously this can't take the place of a professionally adminstered test, but the results were consistent for me with a previous test.

There is plenty of reading material available on the MBTI, but a starting point is wikipedia. There are plenty of sites out there that describe each type--just do a web search on your particular type.



> [SIZE=8pt]Your Type is *  INTJ[/SIZE]*
> 
> You are:
> very expressed introvert
> ...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 5, 2008)

Your Type is

ISTJ

You are:

* slightly expressed introvert

* moderately expressed sensing personality

* distinctively expressed thinking personality

* very expressed judging personality


----------



## SSmith (Aug 5, 2008)

I took the Myers Briggs recently as a part of some work training. This time I came up an ENTJ. Based on this description, I would say its a fair description of my strengths and also the perception of some potential overdeveloped strengths. Wikipedia says people like me represent 1.8% of the population.



> ENTJs often excel in business. They are assertive, outspoken, confident, outgoing, energetic, charismatic, fair-minded, and unaffected by conflict or criticism. However, other traits may lessen the impact of their strengths. They may appear argumentative, confrontational, insensitive, intimidating, and controlling. They can overwhelm others with their energy, intelligence, and desire to order the world around them.
> ENTJs tend to cultivate their personal power, and often end up taking charge of a situation that seems (to their mind, at least) to be out of control. Also, ENTJs are "knowledge-seekers," striving to learn new things, which helps them become good problem-solvers. They may be viewed by others as aloof and cold-hearted, since ENTJs appear to take a tough approach to emotional or personal issues. In situations requiring feeling and value judgments, ENTJs are well served to seek the advice of a trusted Feeling type.


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 5, 2008)

I'll continue the quoting trend. . .



> INTJs apply (often ruthlessly) the criterion "Does it work?" to everything from their own research efforts to the prevailing social norms. This in turn produces an unusual independence of mind, freeing the INTJ from the constraints of authority, convention, or sentiment for its own sake... INTJs are known as the "Systems Builders" of the types, perhaps in part because they possess the unusual trait combination of imagination and reliability. Whatever system an INTJ happens to be working on is for them the equivalent of a moral cause to an INFJ; both perfectionism and disregard for authority may come into play... Personal relationships, particularly romantic ones, can be the INTJ's Achilles heel... This happens in part because many INTJs do not readily grasp the social rituals... Perhaps the most fundamental problem, however, is that INTJs really want people to make sense.
> INTJs are strong individualists who seek new angles or novel ways of looking at things. They enjoy coming to new understandings. They are insightful and mentally quick; however, this mental quickness may not always be outwardly apparent to others since they keep a great deal to themselves. They are very determined people who trust their vision of the possibilities, regardless of what others think. They may even be considered the most independent of all of the sixteen personality types. INTJs are at their best in quietly and firmly developing their ideas, theories, and principles.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 5, 2008)

I've taken this test many times, but I couldn't remember for sure what I got (it changed once or twice). This time, I am "INTP" - "The Architect".



> You are:moderately expressed introvert
> 
> moderately expressed intuitive personality
> 
> ...


Whatever any of that^^ means .... We took this test at work a few years ago, and I really did not like they way they used it. Our boss (at the time) attempted to use it to pigeon-hole people, and to promote some folks who turned out to have no management skills whatsoever, but had somehow scored strongly int hat respect on the test (and who were also willing to assert themselves to the front of the class, so to speak, purely on the basis of this damn personality test).

So I'm not a fan. It's interesting, but I;ve never seen it be put to good use.

But, I do like this:



> And in any serious discussion or debate Architects are devastating, their skill in framing arguments giving them an enormous advantage.


Don't f**k with me!


----------



## Dexman1349 (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm with mudpuppy on this one.


----------



## Casey (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm an INTP.

When I first did the test I was blown away by how the description for INTP fit me so well... right down to the indecisiveness and unwillingness to finish projects (in my mind it's finished, just not on paper).


----------



## Dleg (Aug 6, 2008)

^Me, too. I just read the more detailed description and thought, huh, that's me.


----------



## sehad (Aug 6, 2008)

ESFP for me. Being an engineer is actually the last thing I should have done



> SPs sometimes think and talk in more of a spider-web approach. Several of my ESFP friends jump from thought to thought in mid-sentence, touching here or there in a manner that's almost incoherent to the listener, but will eventually cover the waterfront by skipping on impulse from one piece of information to another. It's really quite fascinating.


My wife complains about this about 3 times a day.

I was surprised how accurate this thing was.


----------



## maryannette (Aug 6, 2008)

I took this test about 20 years ago and the psychologist/counsel who was evaluating got about 20 surveys with no names, looked through them, and said that there was a female engineer or architect in the group. He had never met me before. I was amazed. INTJ

When I took it this time, I got INFJ. I guess I'm turning into a softy. :wacko:


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 6, 2008)

ESTP

Extraverted Sensing Thinking Perceiving

100 12 50 11

Myers-Briggs description

According to Myers-Briggs, ESTPs are hands-on learners who live in the moment, seeking the best in life, wanting to share it with their friends. The ESTP is open to situations, able to improvise to bring about desired results. They are active people who want to solve their problems rather than simply discuss them.

Keirsey description

According to Keirsey, ESTPs, or "Promoter Artisans", are the most adept among the types at manipulating other people. Promoting is the art of maneuvering others to one's position. Concrete in speech and utilitarian in action, they are smooth operators. The ESTP knows everyone who matters and everything there is to do because they are very resourceful, always knowing where the fun and action is. They like to indulge themselves in the finer things in life and to bring other people with them. Their goal in life is to sell themselves and their ideas to others. Dramatic and debonair, they are gifted at earning others' confidence.

According to Keirsey, based on observations of behavior, famous Promoters include John F. Kennedy, Teddy Roosevelt, Madonna, and Donald Trump.


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't want to know


----------



## IlPadrino (Aug 6, 2008)

> Your Type isENTJ
> 
> Extraverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Judging
> 
> ...


I'd have done better but the question "You know how to put every minute of your time to good purpose" hurt me!


----------



## bigray76 (Aug 6, 2008)

ISTJ

Introverted Sensing Thinking Judging

Strength of the preferences %

22 1 88 89

Qualitative analysis of your type formula

You are:

slightly expressed introvert

slightly expressed sensing personality

very expressed thinking personality

very expressed judging personality


----------



## bigray76 (Aug 6, 2008)

Careers:

Technical

Computer Programming

Technology Education

Engineering - (no kidding!)

Mechanics/Automotive Repair

Management

Management

Accounting

Sport Coaching

Health Care

Physician

Dentist/Dental Assistant

Law/Enforcement

Law

Military Training

Famous people of your particular type

Lance Armstrong, Warren Buffet, Donald Rumsfeld, Greta Garbo


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 6, 2008)

OMG! It says I'm an assassin!


----------



## bigray76 (Aug 6, 2008)

Guardian™ Portrait of the Inspector (ISTJ)

The one word that best describes Inspectors is superdependable. Whether at home or at work, Inspectors are extraordinarily persevering and dutiful, particularly when it comes to keeping an eye on the people and products they are responsible for. In their quiet way, Inspectors see to it that rules are followed, laws are respected, and standards are upheld.

Inspectors (as much as ten percent of the general population) are the true guardians of institutions. They are patient with their work and with the procedures within an institution, although not always with the unauthorized behavior of some people in that institution. Responsible to the core, Inspectors like it when people know their duties, follow the guidelines, and operate within the rules. For their part, Inspectors will see to it that goods are examined and schedules are kept, that resources will be up to standards and delivered when and where they are supposed to be. And they would prefer that everyone be this dependable. Inspectors can be hard-nosed about the need for following the rules in the workplace, and do not hesitate to report irregularities to the proper authorities. Because of this they are often misjudged as being hard-hearted, or as having ice in their veins, for people fail to see their good intentions and their vulnerability to criticism. Also, because Inspectors usually make their inspections without much flourish or fanfare, the dedication they bring to their work can go unnoticed and unappreciated.

While not as talkative as Supervisor Guardians [ESTJs], Inspectors are still highly sociable, and are likely to be involved in community service organizations, such as Sunday School, Little League, or Boy and Girl Scouting, that transmit traditional values to the young. Like all Guardians, Inspectors hold dear their family social ceremonies-weddings, birthdays, and anniversaries - although they tend to be shy if the occasion becomes too large or too public. Generally speaking, Inspectors are not comfortable with anything that gets too fancy. Their words tend to be plain and down-to-earth, not showy or high-flown; their clothes are often simple and conservative rather than of the latest fashion; and their home and work environments are usually neat, orderly, and traditional, rather than trendy or ostentatious. As for personal property, they usually choose standard items over models loaded with features, and they often try to find classics and antiques - Inspectors prefer the old-fashioned to the newfangled every time.

Queen Elizabeth II, Harry S. Truman, Warren Buffet, Queen Victoria, James K. Polk, and J.D. Rockefeller are examples of Inspector Guardians.


----------



## bigray76 (Aug 6, 2008)

Introverted Sensing Thinking Judging

by Joe Butt

Profile: ISTJ

Revision: 3.0

Date of Revision: 27 Feb 2005

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"It is in keeping with tradition throughout our history that I should express simply and directly the opinions which I hold concerning some of the matters of present importance." --Herbert Hoover, Inaugural Address, Monday, March 4, 1929.

ISTJs are often called inspectors. They have a keen sense of right and wrong, especially in their area of interest and/or responsibility. They are noted for devotion to duty. Punctuality is a watchword of the ISTJ. The secretary, clerk, or business(wo)man by whom others set their clocks is likely to be an ISTJ.

As do other Introverted Thinkers, ISTJs often give the initial impression of being aloof and perhaps somewhat cold. Effusive expression of emotional warmth is not something that ISTJs do without considerable energy loss.

ISTJs are most at home with "just the facts, Ma'am." They seem to perform at highest efficiency when employing a step-by-step approach. Once a new procedure has proven itself (i.e., has been shown "to work,") the ISTJ can be depended upon to carry it through, even at the expense of their own health.

ISTJs are easily frustrated by the inconsistencies of others, especially when the second parties don't keep their commitments. But they usually keep their feelings to themselves unless they are asked. And when asked, they don't mince words. Truth wins out over tact. The grim determination of the ISTJ vindicates itself in officiation of sports events, judiciary functions, or an other situation which requires making tough calls and sticking to them.

His SJ orientation draws the ISTJ into the service of established institutions. Home, social clubs, government, schools, the military, churches -- these are the bastions of the SJ. "We've always done it this way" is often reason enough for many ISTJs. Threats to time-honored traditions or established organizations (e.g., a "run" on the bank) are the undoing of SJs, and are to be fought at all costs.

Functional Analysis

Introverted Sensing

Si is oriented toward the world of forms, essences, generics. Time is such a form, a quantifiable essense of exactitude, the standard to which external events are held. For both of the IS_J types, the sense of propriety comes from the clear definition of these internal forms. An apple "should" have certain qualities, against which all apples are evaluated. A "proper" chair has four legs, (and other qualities this poor INTP can only guess). Jung viewed introverted sensing as something of an oxymoron, in that the natural direction of senses is outward toward the object, rather than inward and away from it. One has the sense that Introverted Sensors are drawn more to the measure of the concept of the perceived object than to the experience of that perception.

Extraverted Thinking

The moderation of the Te function serves to socialize the expression of these forms. When the Si function is ready to relinquish the data, Te may speak. Otherwise, silence is golden. ISTJs seem to have a few favorite forms (the tried and true) which may serve for most occasions. My ISTJ dad woke me every morning with the same phrase for more years than I care to remember. Asked, "How are you?" he answered with the same stock phrase. ("As well as my age and habits will permit" was used for about two decades.) "It's a good form, a sound form--it's the form for me."

Introverted Feeling

Since Fi is turned inward, it is rarely expressed. Perhaps this enables the ISTJ to resolutely accept that "we are all doomed." When told that Lazarus had died, Thomas said, "Let us go and die with him." (He could just as well have said something like, "I knew this was bound to happen sooner or later.") Only in times of great distress is the Introverted Feeling expressed (as I witnessed in my dad when a neighbor's son was killed in a hunting accident). Otherwise, feeling is inferred, or expressed nonverbally, through eye contact, or an encouraging smile.

Extraverted iNtuition

The Ne function of an ISTJ does not serve her very well. It needs a lot of help. She was surprised, for example, to find that someone she had talked with only by phone had red hair, because she "didn't usually like" people with red hair! This inferior Ne seems to be a major source of, and a natural breeding ground for, stereotypes. Failure of the banking system is but one bogeyman which arises from the fear which feeds on the ISTJ's mistrust of real world possibilities. The shadow inhabiting the inferior Ne strikes at the precious forms and standards in the heart of the dominant Si function.

Famous ISTJs:

Thomas (Christ's disciple)

U.S. Presidents:

George Washington

Andrew Johnson

Benjamin Harrison

Herbert Hoover

George H. W. Bush

Paul Coverdale (U.S. Senator, R-GA)

Jackie Joyner-Kersee (U.S. Olympic athlete)

Evander Holyfield, heavyweight boxing champion

Fictional ISTJs:

Joe Friday

Mr. Martin (hero of James Thurber's Sitting in the Catbird Seat)

Eeyore (Winnie the Pooh)

Fred Mertz (I Love Lucy)

Puddleglum, the marshwiggle (Chronicles of Narnia) Cliff (Cheers) *I am Cliff Clavin!!!!*

Copyright © 1996-2007 by Joe Butt


----------



## jfusilloPE (Aug 6, 2008)

> You are: ENTJ
> very expressed extravert
> 
> moderately expressed intuitive personality
> ...





> Of all the Rationals, the most driven toward a leadership position is the Fieldmarshal (ENTJ). David Keirsey said they cannot NOT lead. In business Fieldmarshals are often found as top executives and senior managers as well as heads of sales and marketing. Since they are driven toward reaching goals, they can be project managers, investment brokers, financial planners, labor relations leaders. Their analytic abilities are of advantage in positions such as business consulting, management consulting, stockbroker, and economic analyst. Professional fields attract the Fieldmarshal so they can call their own shots. If they enter the legal field, they may rise to the position of judge. Says Kent, "I'm very goal driven and I expect everyone who works for me to be aiming toward the same goal. If you focus your team, you can achieve what might once have seemed impossible."





> Famous people of your particular type *Napoleon*, *Franklin D. Roosevelt *, Mark Anthony, Sean Connery, Madonna, Yulia Tymoshenko


----------



## Vishal (Aug 6, 2008)

ENTJ.. Read description above.


----------



## Supe (Aug 6, 2008)

I have taken that three times over the years at different points in my life both socially, physically, and in various work environments, and still came up as an INTJ each time.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Aug 6, 2008)

ENTP



> "Clever" is the word that perhaps describes ENTPs best. The professor who juggles half a dozen ideas for research papers and grant proposals in his mind while giving a highly entertaining lecture on an abstruse subject is a classic example of the type. So is the stand-up comedian whose lampoons are not only funny, but incisively accurate.
> ENTPs are usually verbally as well as cerebrally quick, and generally love to argue--both for its own sake, and to show off their often-impressive skills. They tend to have a perverse sense of humor as well, and enjoy playing devil's advocate. They sometimes confuse, even inadvertently hurt, those who don't understand or accept the concept of argument as a sport.
> 
> ENTPs are as innovative and ingenious at problem-solving as they are at verbal gymnastics; on occasion, however, they manage to outsmart themselves. This can take the form of getting found out at "sharp practice"--ENTPs have been known to cut corners without regard to the rules if it's expedient -- or simply in the collapse of an over-ambitious juggling act. Both at work and at home, ENTPs are very fond of "toys"--physical or intellectual, the more sophisticated the better. They tend to tire of these quickly, however, and move on to new ones.
> ...


For a 5-minute quiz, it nailed me down pretty well!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

Your Type is: *INTJ*


Introverted = 44%
Intuitive = 62%
Thinking = 25%
Judging = 44%

You are:


moderately expressed introvert
distinctively expressed intuitive personality
moderately expressed thinking personality
moderately expressed judging personality


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 6, 2008)

Your Type is

ISFJ

Introverted Sensing Feeling Judging

Strength of the preferences %

56 62 12 67

ISFJ type description by D.Keirsey

ISFJ Identify Your Career with Jung Career Indicator™ ISFJ Famous Personalities

ISFJ type description by J. Butt and M.M. Heiss

Qualitative analysis of your type formula

You are:

moderately expressed introvert

distinctively expressed sensing personality

slightly expressed feeling personality

distinctively expressed judging personality

Apparently, I care *too* much. I'll have to work on that...BASTARDS!


----------



## frazil (Aug 6, 2008)

INTJ

The test said INTJ was rare ("less than 1%") of the population, but so far it's the highest percentage here. Maybe these types are drawn to engineering?


----------



## Supe (Aug 6, 2008)

frazil said:


> INTJ
> The test said INTJ was rare ("less than 1%") of the population, but so far it's the highest percentage here. Maybe these types are drawn to engineering?


This is correct. Many INTJ's are drawn to engineering/technical fields, particularly those revolving around maths and sciences, and its a well documented fact.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

I just had a colleague that gave the questionaire a shot ... she's a MUCH different personality than most around here.

She came back as ISFP. I would say spot-on assessment.

JR


----------



## Dleg (Aug 6, 2008)

TXengrChickPE said:


> ENTP
> For a 5-minute quiz, it nailed me down pretty well!


I've tested as ENTP before, too. I seem to slowly cycle back and forth between slightly extroverted, and slightly introverted. The ENTP description fits me as well as the INTP, but only at certain times. Right now I seem to be in an INTP mood, but earlier this year my personality seemed to fir the ENTP.


----------



## NCcarguy (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm an ESTJ

Most of the people in the office I work at are the same.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 8, 2008)

I've taken this test in the past, but I took it again anyways and the results chagned. Before I was INTJ and now I got ENTJ...so who knows.


----------



## C-Dog (Aug 8, 2008)

Your Type is

INTP

Introverted Intuitive Thinking Perceiving

Strength of the preferences %

44 62 88 11

Qualitative analysis of your type formula

You are:

moderately expressed introvert

distinctively expressed intuitive personality

very expressed thinking personality

slightly expressed perceiving personality


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 8, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> ESTP


However, the description of an ENTJ sounds more like me. I'm confused.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> I'm confused.


rlyflag:

How is that any different from any other time?? 

:Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:

:joke:

JR


----------



## Sschell (Aug 21, 2008)

I assume that asshole is not a possible outcome for the test.... so I will refrain from taking it as it will be unable to correctly define my personality type.


----------



## Sschell (Aug 21, 2008)

frazil said:


> INTJ
> The test said INTJ was rare ("less than 1%") of the population, but so far it's the highest percentage here. Maybe these types are drawn to engineering?


I read this post and broke down and took it...

figures... I got INTJ

(I was half expecting asshole to pop up anyway)


----------



## Slugger926 (Aug 21, 2008)

SSmith said:


> I took the Myers Briggs recently as a part of some work training. This time I came up an ENTJ. Based on this description, I would say its a fair description of my strengths and also the perception of some potential overdeveloped strengths. Wikipedia says people like me represent 1.8% of the population.


It almost describes me to a T. I took this at church a couple of years ago.


----------



## Twofrogs (Aug 22, 2008)

INTJ over here, the description provided on typelogic.com eerily sounds familar ... :wacko:


----------



## Sschell (Aug 22, 2008)

frazil said:


> INTJ
> The test said INTJ was rare ("less than 1%") of the population, but so far it's the highest percentage here. Maybe these types are drawn to engineering?


or maybe just online engineering message boards...


----------



## rwbailey21 (Sep 24, 2008)

ESFJ

You are:

slightly expressed extravert

slightly expressed sensing personality

slightly expressed feeling personality

slightly expressed judging personality


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 24, 2008)

My results?

"i ain't got time for no jibber-jabber ding-dang do diddley dip diddley shit tree huggin' animal rights spoutin gay pride givin turban wearin book burnin jive turkey mumbo jumbo pumped up jumpin jacked up Judas on a palamino put you in a box bullshit test!"


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 18, 2009)

bump--with the influx of people waiting for results lets see if we can get some more responses!


----------



## geofs_PE (Jun 18, 2009)

mudpuppy said:


> bump --with the influx of people waiting for results lets see if we can get some more responses!


I already have my results ( ASSED2: ) and to be consistent with the expectations set forth in a previous thread I wish to defer my opinion until which time that I might make a more coherent assessment... in the meantime, check me out in the

*** MY Drunk Thread *** ...

:beerchug:


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 19, 2009)

According to the test I took before I got married: INTJ

The descriptions fit me to a T... as they should. :huh:


----------



## Paul S (Jun 19, 2009)

INTJ - yep, that seems to be an accurate fit.


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Jun 19, 2009)

Your Type is

ENFJ

Extraverted	Intuitive	Feeling	Judging

Strength of the preferences %

22	12	50	33

You are:

* slightly expressed extravert

* slightly expressed intuitive personality

* moderately expressed feeling personality

* moderately expressed judging personality

I agree with the detailed description mostly, but don't agree about ease of communication face to face. I guess I'm too nerdy and most people say I talk over their heads.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 19, 2009)

i get a different answer every time I take this test.


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Jun 19, 2009)

So spooky! This is so me. Especially the bit about stopping what I'm doing whenever someone comes in my office regardless how swamped I am, but I have recently learned to tell the other person I'm swamped and go see them later. It's hard for me to do, but I've been doing it.

http://typelogic.com/enfj.html


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Jun 19, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> i get a different answer every time I take this test.


I wonder if getting a different answer each time is indicative of a certain type. hmmm.


----------



## Paul S (Jun 19, 2009)

GulfCoastCivil said:


> I wonder if getting a different answer each time is indicative of a certain type. hmmm.


Congrats on still being smoke free!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 19, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> i get a different answer every time I take this test.


That's what happens when you let a different one of your multiple personalities take the test each time.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 19, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> That's what happens when you let a different one of your multiple personalities take the test each time.


:thankyou: That must be it.


----------



## MGX (Jun 19, 2009)

I always fail these tests.


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 19, 2009)

ESTJ

You are:

slightly expressed extravert

moderately expressed sensing personality

moderately expressed thinking personality

slightly expressed judging personality

Management

Management in Business or Education

Stock Broker

Accounting

Technical

Engineering

Construction Specialist

Truck and Bus Driver

Law/Enforcement

Military Training

Police/Security Services

Law

Hmmm.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 19, 2009)

^^^ That list covers about 70% of the jobs out there doesn't it?


----------



## Fluvial (Jun 20, 2009)

INFJ :

moderately expressed introvert

moderately expressed intuitive personality

slightly expressed feeling personality

distinctively expressed judging personality



> Beneath the quiet exterior, INFJs hold deep convictions about the weightier matters of life. &lt;snip&gt; Accurately suspicious about others' motives, INFJs are not easily led. These are the people that you can rarely fool any of the time. Though affable and sympathetic to most, INFJs are selective about their friends. &lt;snip&gt; INFJs have a knack for fluency in language and facility in communication. In addition, nonverbal sensitivity enables the INFJ to know and be known by others intimately.
> Writing, counseling, public service and even politics are areas where INFJs frequently find their niche.


Huh. Something tells me I'm atypical for engineers. 

Some of this is so spot-on, it's eerie:



> While instinctively courting the personal and organizational demands continually made upon them by others, at intervals INFJs will suddenly withdraw into themselves, sometimes shutting out even their intimates. This apparent paradox is a necessary escape valve for them, providing both time to rebuild their depleted resources and a filter to prevent the emotional overload to which they are so susceptible as inherent "givers."


However, I think that people are likely to pass from one type to another at different stages of their lives. I don't think I fit this category at age 19, for example.


----------



## What!! (Jun 22, 2009)

ISTJ

You are:

slightly expressed introvert (11)

distinctively expressed sensing personality (62)

distinctively expressed thinking personality (62)

moderately expressed judging personality (44)

But, i remember taking similar test last year and i was INTJ. So i guess i am getting more sensitive as i am getting older :huh:


----------



## RockyMtnHigh (Jun 25, 2009)

INTJ, the "Mastermind". Just like Brain, from Pinky and the Brain.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 25, 2009)

It said I was a PERV? What does that mean?


----------



## Ralph (Jun 25, 2009)

INTJ for me


----------



## Supe (Jul 5, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> It said I was a PERV? What does that mean?



:lmao: :dancingnaughty:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm a GFYS.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 14, 2012)

That's reserved...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm the one who reserved it for a special someone.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 15, 2012)

Buuuuuuuuuuut... it's still reserved unless you're the "special someone".


----------

